

UpFor: built by Twitter employees to "change the way you hang out with friends" - antichaos
http://www.upfor.com

======
jerrya
Pretty skeezy but amazingly efficient. I signed up, they got all my facebook
information. I just walked out to my car and it's already placarded with UpFor
stickers.

------
leif
Anyone have a description of this service? I hate signing up for something
just to find out I don't want it and I don't want them to have any information
about me.

------
truthseeker
I love lean startup methodologies and all but cmon... not even a small
description of how? Not a single screen shot? How do we know it is even by
twitter employees?

------
omarkassim
Guys - Your Typekit CSS is being served up insecurely and is throwing up a
mixed mode issue in Chrome 11.0.696.68.

May want to change it to serve over https instead.

<http://use.typekit.com/k/meo5ntk-d.css>?

And a little bit of insight on what exactly the service does / plans to do
before forcing us to hit that Connect with FB button would really help.

------
ajhai
"We’ll email you at apps+.....@proxymail.facebook.com when we’re ready to
launch on your device" is what you see after FBconnect and chose your mobile
device

------
mrjbq7
Built by Twitter employees... with Facebook Connect!

~~~
bruceboughton
So what? Facebook is a bigger network than Twitter.

------
guelo
Huh, after I signed up with Facebook they had my real email address. I haven't
worked with the Facebook API for a couple years but they didn't used to give
third parties access to the real email.

~~~
kapitalx
The permissions popup when connecting with an app explains this and gives you
an opportunity to send a proxied email address. Albeit its designed for you
not to see it, in small fonts.

~~~
norova
Thanks for the bit about the proxy address. I had no idea that option existed.

------
plainOldText
So what... if it's made by twitter employees it's supposed to be cool?

------
raid5
After logging in via FB, it asks, "WHAT’S IN YOUR POCKET?." Clicking on any of
these mobile icons doesn't seem to do anything.

~~~
norova
It should give you a confirmation message stating that they'll let you know
when UpFor is ready for whichever device you selected. Might be your browser?
I'm using Chrome 12.0.742.60 and didn't have any issues.

~~~
raid5
Chromium 13.0.768.0 (85572). Sounds like it may be a issue with this build

------
natch
Sounds like a straight ripoff of David Weekly's Up For Stuff.

------
paulnelligan
hmmmm, it's just a page with no info, no way in hell am I signing up. I'm
quite happy with how I hang out with friends thanks

------
oomkiller
Doesn't work in Chrome dev. Insecure media access?

------
mvkel
WhereBerry?

------
tehdik
Any hints?

------
anonymous246
Who else thought the "designed in SF, CA" slogan at the end was a pathetic
echo of Apple's "designed in CA"?

~~~
benreesman
no comment here on it being pathetic, but it seems to be the signature line
for this guy: <http://vlourenco.com/>

